# Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal



## Fischbox (18. März 2005)

Moahltiet! |wavey: 

Ich gehe hier bald kaputt, und schuld sind Eure vermehrten Fangberichte von der sich langsam aber stetig erwärmenden Ostsee. Am 2. April ist ABBB-Cup, und ohne Trainingseinheit will ich da nicht auflaufen. Ich will mich da schließlich nicht zum Horst machen. Ergo muß noch ein Trainingstag eingelegt werden.
Ich habe vor am nächsten Mittwoch je nach Witterungssituation die Küste anzusteuren und mit dem Belly in See zu stechen, sowie 582 Würfe vom Strand aus zu machen. Mehr Würfe brauche ich nicht, da ich die anderen 418 schon erfolglos im Februar an der FF absolviert habe.  

Als Zielstrand habe ich mir Johannistal ausgesucht. Vom BB aus soll es ja recht gut sein (zumindest habe ich diesen Tipp bekommen). Meine Frage an die Eingeborenen dieser Gegend bezieht aber auf den Strandbereich selber. Ist dort abwechslungsreicher Leopardengrund oder eher eintöniger Sandstrand vorzufinden? #c 

So eine Vorabinfo wäre ganz hilfreich, denn gerade bei Tagestouren will ich meine Zeit nicht im Auto mit der Suche nach einem geeigneten Strandabschnitt verbringen.

Eine grobe  |bla: Wegbeschreibung wäre auch ganz nett, muß aber nicht sein.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust mich zu begleiten. Vielleicht der Belly-"Gladi"actor aus HH?! Mittwoch sollte doch relativ unproblematisch sein, oder?
Seht mal zu!!! Ich würde mich zumindest freuen.


...eine Sache ist da dann doch noch...

@Herr B aus HH

Ich bitte Dich bis Mittwoch vom Aufführen von Regentänzen abzusehen. Danke! :m


----------



## torskkonge (19. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Moin.
Ich bin zwar nicht Herr B aus HH sondern Herr N aus HL.Aber egal.
Du nimmst die Ausfahrt Oldenburg Nord.Dann rechts ca.5km bis der Wegweiser Johannistal/Neuteschendorf kommt.Dem folgen und immer geradeaus.Dann kommt eine Kreuzung,rechts Johannistal und links Neuteschendorf.Nach links Richtung Neuteschendorf/Campingplatz und nochmal rechts 
und schon bist du am Strand(Blank Eck).
Wenn du den Tipp letztes Jahr in Dahme bekommen hast,dann war ich das.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Fischbox (19. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Hurra |jump:  das Thema fängt an zu leben!! Ich war fast schon am verzweifeln. Über 80 Hits aber niemand kann oder will antworten. Hat mich schon gewundert |kopfkrat ,denn das war so gar nicht AB-typisch.



			
				torskkonge schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du den Tipp letztes Jahr in Dahme bekommen hast,dann war ich das.
> Gruss Jörg



Bingo Jörg, dann warst du das nämlich tatsächlich. Was ist die Welt doch klein! 
Ich hoffe ich kann den Tipp am Donnerstag bestätigen. Langfristige Vorhersage ist O-SO 2. Also Bellytechnisch ideal für die Strandlage. Wir werden sehen ob da was gehen wird. 
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Strand selber aus? Ist der Mefoträchtig oder sollte man dafür lieber 'ne andere Ecke anfahren?


----------



## Gnilftz (19. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Strand selber aus? Ist der Mefoträchtig oder sollte man dafür lieber 'ne andere Ecke anfahren?



 #6  reicht das an Kommentar?   

Es ist ein schöner Strand mit vielen großen Steinen und Blasentang! Nicht zu schwer fischen, sonst könnte es teuer werden. 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Thomas fischt nie schwer  |supergri 
Hau mal 'n schöne Trutte raus,,,ich halte beide Daumen  |wavey:


----------



## Fischbox (20. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Prima, jetzt wurde mir geholfen. 

@Heiko

Erstklassiger Kommentar #6, der mich mehr als zufrieden stellt.


@Vossi

Schöne Trutte? Ist doch Ehrensache :m . Ich werde Dir dann beim ABBB- Cup die Fotos zeigen. Könnte aber durchaus sein das ich die Mefo gar nicht aufs Foto raufbekomme, denn ich hab schließlich nur 'ne 128 MB-Karte. Das wird glaube ich gaaaaanz eng ... #c   


@Alle 

Will immer noch keiner mit?


----------



## torskkonge (20. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Moin Thomas.
Wann bist du denn am Wasser?Wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich mit.
Ps:Ich habe eine 512MB-Karte.Nur keine Panik.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Fischbox (20. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*



			
				torskkonge schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Thomas.
> Wann bist du denn am Wasser?Wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich mit.
> Ps:Ich habe eine 512MB-Karte.Nur keine Panik.
> Gruss Jörg



Mensch Jörg, das wäre doch 'ne tolle Sache. Mein Arbeitskollege Achim (bzw. Boardie Hanhjr) kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit. Ich denke wir werden von ca. 7- 18 Uhr am Wasser sein, denn das soll sich ja schließlich auch lohnen.

Im Moment sieht es allerdings eher nach WH aus.


----------



## torskkonge (20. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Moin Thomas.
Schreibe einen Abend vorher wo ihr angelt wollt,und ich komme hin.
Bis dann Jörg


----------



## Fischbox (22. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*



			
				torskkonge schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Thomas.
> Schreibe einen Abend vorher wo ihr angelt wollt,und ich komme hin.
> Bis dann Jörg



Moin Jörg (und wer sonst noch mitfischen will)#h 

Hab mir eben den aktuellen Wetterbericht für morgen angeschaut. Der Wind soll von S über SW nach W drehen und mit nicht mehr als 3 BFT pusten. Wir werden demnach JHT anfahren. 

Es sei denn Du rätst davon ab. Meine Handynummer gibt das gleich per PN :m .

Hab eben mein ganzes Gerödel zusammengepackt. Ich bin so aufgeregt wie beim ersten Mal. Endlich wieder Küste :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Fischbox (24. März 2005)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

@Vossi

War nix mit dicker Trutte #c . 'Ne 50-60er longline released und das war es von meiner Seite. Man kann das aber auch unter Aktuelle Mefofänge nachlesen.

Was den Strand in JHT angeht, so kann ich aber als Fazit sagen, dass es eine sehr schöne Strecke ist. BB-technisch sollte ich mich auf einen zweiten Versuch einlassen, denn gestern ging halt wirklich nicht viel, was ja aber auch an den äußeren Bedingungen gelegen haben kann.


----------



## Ulli_1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Mal kurz wieder ausgebuddelt.

Gibt es was neues von dort zu berichten? Habe nämlich leuten hören, da stehen sie gerade flach und haben eine gute Größe.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*



Ulli_1 schrieb:


> Mal kurz wieder ausgebuddelt.
> 
> Gibt es was neues von dort zu berichten? Habe nämlich leuten hören, da stehen sie gerade flach und haben eine gute Größe.



hat sich in elf Jahren also nicht viel geändert :q:q


----------



## Ulli_1 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Wenn sie seit elf Jahren nur nachlaufen und nicht zuschnappen, dann nicht.
Hab noch nie so viel Nachläufer gesehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Nidderauer (17. November 2016)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle in Johannistal*

Das sind keine Nachläufer, das sind Durchblicker 

 Grüße Sven


----------

